# Worth it or not?



## flyingtaco (Sep 5, 2018)

This bike has been sitting in my neighbors yard for sale for a couple weeks now. Long story short I don’t talk to the guy so I haven’t asked him about it. I ride by it daily and it’s getting the best of me. I might swallow my pride and ask what he wants for it. Before I do that does anybody think it is worth asking?  I believe it’s a 61.Not sure the model. Are the springer forks worth anything, or is it worth restoring? I think it’s a cool looking bike but not even sure if the parts needed are readily available. I’m pretty new at this so any input would be appreciated.


----------



## the tinker (Sep 5, 2018)

If it's more than 60 bucks, pass. but that gnarly old tree....that's interesting...


----------



## anders1 (Sep 5, 2018)

If you like it and can get it cheap then go for it. It would make a cool little rider project. There are tons of parts readily available either here or on eBay. Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 5, 2018)

Haha







the tinker said:


> If it's more than 60 bucks, pass. but that gnarly old tree....that's interesting...


----------



## geodehunter (Sep 5, 2018)

Like everybody has said it all depends on the price. Around here where I live that would not last but a couple or three days and would be bought up.


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 5, 2018)

anders1 said:


> If you like it and can get it cheap then go for it. It would make a cool little rider project. There are tons of parts readily available either here or on eBay. Welcome to the CABE!



Thanks


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 5, 2018)

I bought something similar for $40 for parts and wound up keeping it to ride. Kinda big project...but we all been there. Keeps you out of trouble ( except maybe with the wife).


----------



## videoranger (Sep 5, 2018)

Offer him a $20 bill. It is just sittin' there. Not a rare or very pricey bike.  Would make a fun project by adding a tank and a 3 speed or seven speed gear hub wheel set. Worth saving if you can get it cheap.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 5, 2018)

That is a 1962 Corvette 5 speed frame! Frame alone is worth around 80-100 bucks on eBay.

  Edit.. It's a 61 model. I thought I saw the 62 style cable guides but the picture sucks and I didn't scroll down to the last picture before I posted.


----------



## Sven (Sep 6, 2018)

You heard GTs58.....Go for it!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 6, 2018)

the frame is set up for brakes, that alone makes the frame worth 50 to 100, but to replace all the rusted to hell parts gets expensive , unless you find a parts donor bike, around here you could buy a three-speed Corvette for 200 in decent shape, a single speed for speed cantilever Schwinn for around a hundred, I sold this 62  three speed for a hundred, with a garbage paint job & needing tires, the chrome cleaned up nice


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 6, 2018)

Make the seller an offer of $20 and mention you're trying to help clean up the mess in his yard. 

Seriously, that's no regular Schwinn cantilever frame and it's worth more than the regular run of the mill middleweight cantilever.


----------



## vincev (Sep 6, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Make the seller an offer of $20 and mention you're trying to help clean up the mess in his yard.
> 
> Seriously, that's no regular Schwinn cantilever frame and it's worth more than the regular run of the mill middleweight cantilever.



Can you tell by the serial number if it is a 5 speed frame ?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 6, 2018)

vincev said:


> Can you tell by the serial number if it is a 5 speed frame ?




No, but I can see two cable guides, the Corvette 5 seat post decal and the top tube shifter decal. Almost blew out my eyeballs trying to check this one out. Still cannot read the complete serial number.


----------



## vincev (Sep 6, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> No, but I can see two cable guides, the Corvette 5 seat post decal and the top tube shifter decal. Almost blew out my eyeballs trying to check this one out. Still cannot read the complete serial number.



OK,I have to enlarge the pic.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 6, 2018)

The cable guide on the lower seat stay is pretty easy to see. 





If the head badge is in good condition, those fetch 50 bucks on eBay.


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks guys!! I will drink a couple of Two hearted Ales and go talk to the douche bag.


----------



## KingSized HD (Sep 7, 2018)

If you get it you’re going to be surprised at how nice the Schwinn chrome cleans up. Those Corvette fenders are stainless steel by the way, not chrome. That’s why they aren’t as rusty as the rest of the bike. 
The restoration section will give you cleaning tips for the various parts, just stay away from rough steel wool, it’ll mar chrome or stainless. That’ll be a fun project as a starter, and maybe you’ll find he’s a decent guy too.


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 7, 2018)

He shot my dog


----------



## KingSized HD (Sep 7, 2018)

flyingtaco said:


> He shot my dog



I’m very sorry to hear that. Ok, so the reconciliation thing is probably off the table. Not sure how I’d handle that situation in your shoes.


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 7, 2018)

yeah I haven't talked to him in 10 years. I might just send someone over to inquire


----------



## bikemonkey (Sep 7, 2018)

the tinker said:


> If it's more than 60 bucks, pass. but that gnarly old tree....that's interesting...



$20 for the tree if it is cut down...


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 7, 2018)

haha. I think its still standing.....sorta


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 7, 2018)

Better pictures?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 7, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> I’m very sorry to hear that. Ok, so the reconciliation thing is probably off the table. Not sure how I’d handle that situation in your shoes.





Main Street at high noon.


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 16, 2018)

Well I did it


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 16, 2018)

Great! Did you get it for the price of a 6 pack of Taco Bell tacos?    I hope all three cables guides and shifter mount are still intact. Can't see from the picture.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2018)

flyingtaco said:


> Well I did it



Wow, that is great.
See how the bicycle can break down barriers and renew connections with nasty old neighbors.
Congratulations.


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks. I got it for 10 bucks. And I even shook his hand.  The cable guides are there, not sure on shifter mount.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 17, 2018)

flyingtaco said:


> Thanks. I got it for 10 bucks. And I even shook his hand.  The cable guides are there, not sure on shifter mount.




The shifter is located on the right side of the top bar about 6" back from the head tube.


----------



## flyingtaco (Oct 3, 2018)

I got it put back together. Had alot of fun doing it. And it rides great. Still havea couple things to do to it. Will get to it over the winter. For now i will ride it as it is.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 3, 2018)

Nice save & great job putting it back to use! 
Enjoy riding it.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 3, 2018)

Well there you go! _ $20 well spent_.  looks great!


----------



## flyingtaco (Oct 20, 2018)

Loving life


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 20, 2018)

Were you able to the kickstand fixed?


----------



## flyingtaco (Oct 21, 2018)

I replaced it . The spring was broken in half. Took it for a midnight alcohol fueled ride. Ugh feeling it this morning.


----------

